# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military organisations >  Office of Naval Research, Ballston, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - onr.navy.mil

youtube.com/usnavyresearch

facebook.com/officeofnavalresearch

twitter.com/usnavyresearch

Office of Naval Research on Wikipedia

Director of Research at Office of Naval Research - Lawrence Schuette

Projects:

Tern UAS

Low-Cost UAV Swarming Technology (LOCUST)

Ground-Based Air Defense Directed Energy On-the-Move weapons program (GBAD)

SAFFiR: Shipboard Autonomous Fire-Fighting Robot 

GhostSwimmer, tactical, efficient, biomimetic autonomous artificial fish UUV

Autonomous Swarm

Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS)

----------


## Airicist

Office of Naval Research highlight video

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> A short music video highlighting the work of the Office of Naval Research.

----------

